

Pixel Qi releases sunlight-readable netbook screen - Upgrade kit available - ableal
http://www.reghardware.com/2010/07/01/pixel_qi_diy_kits_released/

======
thomaswmeyer
I've seen the screen on a netbook prototype and thought the color was pretty
good. The truly great thing about the screen is how well it works in sunlight,
though. I can't wait until I have a mobile screen I can use in the sun.

------
eob
This is the technology I've been waiting for ever since I first saw a laptop.
I don't care if it is monochrome, or washed out in color, this is huge news!

